# Young Male Needs a New Home (La Puente, Ca)



## Rattata Trainer (May 21, 2015)

Smacky Pepper ( https://imgur.com/L79gsrA&mtifqDF ) is a 4-5 month old Dumbo male. My older rat (his old cagemate) passed recently and we've been unable to find him a new buddy. We try to spend as much time with him as possible but we know its not the same as having another ratty brother to cuddle with. Also, due to some financial changes we've decided that it's best for him if he goes to someone who can give him everything he needs. We love the lil guy and as much as we'll miss him we just want him to be happy and properly cared for.

He's super friendly (to both people and other rats), loves scritches, and running around like an adorable little madman. We're willing to throw in his cage ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CETSHN2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) if you want/need it and all the food he has ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GABM1K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ). His toys/hammocks are home-made but if you want the knitted hammocks I'd be willing to throw those in also.


----------

